# Sinamics S120 sichere Geschwindigkeit SLS bei ProfiSafe über ProfiNet



## Krumnix (18 Juni 2012)

Hallo.

Habe ne S7-317F über ProfiNet an einem Sinamics S120 angeschlossen.
Dort habe ich im Umrichter das ProfiSafe über ProfiNet Telegramm 30 aktiviert.
Hier steht mir aber nur STO, SS1 und SOS zur Auswahl. Wenn ich das BIT SLS schalte,
reagiert der Umrichter nicht darauf und ich finde auch in der Maske keine Einstellung der
sicheren Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn ich die Option "Motion Monitoring über ProfiNet" aktiviere, dann habe ich eine
Maske für SLS, aber die CU meckert dann, das die Lizenz dafür nicht ausreicht und
zusätzlich noch, das man die CU hochrüsten muss.

Wie kann ich nun über die andere ProfiSafe-Einstellung es ermöglichen, das ich mit
SLS fahren kann?
Angeblich soll das möglich sein.

Danke!


----------



## Sinix (18 Juni 2012)

Hast du die Maske "Safety Integrated" bei der Inbetriebnahme überhaupt bearbeitet?


----------



## Krumnix (18 Juni 2012)

Ähm ja, sicher.

In der Maske kann ich nirgends auswählen, das ich eine sicherer Geschwindigkeit haben möchte.
Die Auswahl "STO/SBC/SS1 über ProfiSafe" bietet diese nicht.
Stelle ich aber auf "Motion Monitoring über ProfiSafe" um, so meckert die CU, das ich sie hochrüsten soll
und das die Lizenzen nicht ausreichen.

Wie kann ich jetzt SLS aktivieren. Angeblich soll das funktionieren....


----------



## ChristophD (18 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

was für eine CU setzt Du ein (MLFB) und welche FW Version ?
Und wo steht das es angeblich gehen soll?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (18 Juni 2012)

Die Aussage kam vom Siemensvertriebler. Der habe ja die Komponenten so gewählt, das es klappen sollte. 

-> Firmware-Stand: 4.4.02.315
MLFB: 6SL-3040-1MA01-0AXX


----------



## ChristophD (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

laut Handbuch http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/59734511 gehörts SLS zu den Extended Functions, dafür braucht es meines Wissens nach eine Lizenz (6SL3074-0AA10-0AA0).
Im Handbuch steht auch beschrieben wie sich die verschiedenen SLS Modi einstellen lassen, schau mal da rain.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo.

Laut Bestellliste von Siemens wurde uns die Lizenz Safety Extended geschickt. 
Also das müsste passen. Warum meckert die CU trotzdem an, das die Lizenz nicht ausreicht. 
Auf der CF-Karte sind 3 Lizenzen drauf. 2 davon Safety, eine ne normale.
Kann ich irgendwie dem Gerät vielleicht die richtige Lizenz zuweisen?
Wenn ja, wo?
Wenn ich auf den Button Lizenz-Key aktivieren klicke, dann sind alle Nummern, die auf dem
Lizenz-Schein von Siemens stehen nicht eingebbar. Wenn ich diese Daten auf der Internetseite
von Siemens eingebe, kommt, das diese Gerät zu der Nummer nicht existiert -.-


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

die Lizenz ist meines Wissens nach Kartengebunden.
Wurde eine andere CF Karte eingesetzt?
Oder eine neue FW eingespielt?
Was genau stehen den für Meldungen an?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (20 Juni 2012)

Nein, es wurde nur die CF Karte von Siemens eingesteckt, welche geliefert wurde. Auch wurde kein FW Update gemacht.

Die Meldung lautet "Keine ausreichende Lizenzierung Safety vorhanden (A13000)".


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juni 2012)

Hi,

also A13000 bezieht sich erstmal nicht auschließlich auf die Safety Lizenz , das kann auch eine fehlende Performance Lizenz sein.
Bitte mal den Parameter p2124 überprüfen was da als Grund angegeben ist und auch mal in der Hilfe des Alarms nachlesen was die einzelnen Gründe bedeuten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ChristophD (20 Juni 2012)

Hi,

wie man lizenzen aktiviert steht in diesem Dokument http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/59737625 Kapitel 12.13

Gruß
Christoph


----------

